# saturday south of the border



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

fished on the plumbob II out of little creek on saturday. covered the area between false cape and corolla lighthouse. 0.5-2.8 miles out. got two small schoolies and no keepers! sounded like it was a tough day for alot of people out there. will be out of town for the next three weeks so It was probably my last trip. maybe the fish will be around when I get back? good luck to anyone fishin in the next three weeks I wont have computer access to hear reports.


----------

